# Mass-Effect-Film: Deshalb musste er von Anfang an scheitern



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Mass-Effect-Film: Deshalb musste er von Anfang an scheitern*

						Mass-Effect-Autor Mac Walters erklärt in einem neuen Interview, wieso der vor langer Zeit geplante Mass-Effect-Film nicht zustande kam. Die variable Geschichte der Reihe sei schlicht zu komplex für das Medium Film. Er könne sie sich aber als TV-Serie besser vorstellen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Mass-Effect-Film: Deshalb musste er von Anfang an scheitern*


----------



## Nero905 (5. Juli 2021)

Könnte mir 1 oder mehrere Netflix Serien im Mass Effect oder auch im Dragon Age Universum gut vorstellen. Dabei muss ja nichtmal die Hauptstory erzählt werden, es gibt genug Material.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2021)

Warum nicht. Eine TV-Serie ist auch ok.


----------



## Zsinj (5. Juli 2021)

Bei einer 1:1 Nacherzählung aus einem anderen Medium ist die Katastrophe meist vorprogrammiert.
Egal ob von Buch auf Film oder Videospiel auf Film oder nochmal anders.

Als Film hätte man nur einen Einsatz richtig gut wiedergeben können.

In einer Serie ließe sich die komplette Hintergrundstory unterbringen.  Würde mich jedenfalls sehr über eine gelungen Umsetzung als Serie freuen.


----------



## Waltiturtle (5. Juli 2021)

Ein storylastiges 30h+ Spiel in 90min. Film zu stopfen kann nur schief gehen. Entweder man konzentriert sich dann auf 1-2 Hauptaspekte,  macht storymäßig etwas komplett anderes, oder der Film wird 3,5h lang.  Alle Möglichkeiten sind Mist. Wenn das Spiel dazu auch noch viele Charaktere und Entscheidungsfreiheit bot, sind Hopfen und Malz eh verloren. 

Dann ist Serie tatsächlich das entspanntere Medium. Warcraft hätte als Serie z.B. auch 10 mal so gut funktionieren können.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum nicht. Eine TV-Serie ist auch ok.


Gibt es doch schon. The Expanse Staffel 4


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Gibt es doch schon. The Expanse Staffel 4


Bin leider immer noch nicht dazu gekomen die zu gucken. Habe viel gutes darüber gehört.
Aber ich schätze mal das "Mass Effect" Universum ist noch ne Ecke größer.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bin leider immer noch nicht dazu gekomen die zu gucken. Habe viel gutes darüber gehört.
> Aber ich schätze mal das "Mass Effect" Universum ist noch ne Ecke größer.


Ich sach ma: Jaaaaaaaiiiiiiin... 

(Aber bei der vierten Staffel Expanse habe ich mich in der Tat sehr an Mass Effect erinnert gefühlt, insbesondere an ME:A)


----------



## Silverfalcon (7. Juli 2021)

Anstatt einfach die Spiele nachzuerzählen hätte man auch einfach ein Prequel oder Spin-Off machen können.
Bsp.: Shepards Hintergrundgeschichte, Ereignisse deutlich vor ME1 etc.


----------

